# Smith Point



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

Thinking about wading the north shoreline of the bay at Smith Point Wednesday morning. Never waded there before. Any pointers?:texasflag


----------



## Donchi (Jan 16, 2012)

*Wading Smith Point*

I'd go to the ANWR if I was you. Been getting a good topwater bite there and it's all yours during the week. Not much traffic, not many people. There have been a few large bull sharks around Smith Point this year and they are aggressive towards people. I live close to the area and wade fish more than most. On the flip side, I've been hearing that it's a limit every time at the point, I just don't like the man in the grey suit hanging around waiting on a freebie. TIGHT LINES SIR and good luck.


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

Eastbeast, is the ANWR where the ramps are Fort Anahuac?


----------



## Donchi (Jan 16, 2012)

*ANWR*

No. Instead of taking the right turn to go to smith point take the left turn on 1985. Go 5 miles south ANWR is on your right. Big brown sign. Go thru the gate and drive until you see the bay. Just stay on the curvy rock road and you can't miss it. Been throwing a bone skitter walk and hammering trout when I get time off from work.


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Stetson22 (Mar 28, 2013)

Yea man pink or chartreuse has been an awesome color once the sun pokes out


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks for the information and I love topwater fishing.


----------



## H2OhMan (Aug 11, 2013)

*Where at Smith Point*

If you wade Smith Point, do you wade the shoreline to the South West of the boat ramp or do you cross the channel and wade around the spoil islands?

Is the bottom relatively firm?


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

You're going to find around Smith Point that the bottom is hit and miss in regard to firmness. Keep moving your feet or ya might get sunk up to your knees. Is a really good spot if they're in there though.
Try either the end of hawkins camp road or smith point road...

Be careful.


----------

